# Syngonanthus Uapes



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

How do you grow S. uapes?


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

So far I've only grown Belem emersed with pretty good results. I am thinking about clearing up my 60 gallon swamp tank and throwing more Syngonanthus including Uaupes in there this Spring.


----------

